# any opinions on quikrete play sand?



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone have any opinions on this brand? I have a 10 gallon empty right now that I am thinking about playing around with a sand bottom. I never really liked the look of a sand bottom but I figured I should give it a shot. I never liked live plants either until I recently bought one. Any advice or knowledge on creating a sand bottom would be helpful. Thanks guys.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't know about that brand.
My sand is King brand, I bought it at home depot. Just be sure to get playsand, not construction sand.


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

That is the brand I use. I live it because it is a darker colour than other play sands I have seen. It cleans up nice too, if rinsed enough. I will find you a picture. 
in my tank









And in my snail keeper


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

That's kinda pretty. I like that it doesn't look so much like beach sand.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Quickrete play sand is great! I don't even rinse it. I put it in the tank, and then change the water a couple times. It hardly clouds at all!


Here is mere minutes after i put it in, and had yet to change the water yet:









And here's the tank today (i tan the water):


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow your sand si so much lgihter than mine! Interesting haha but it looks nice either way. I found ( I set up my tank twice) That I prefer, instead of a flat layer I did like hils and different levels and it jsut made it more interesting to look at


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Quickcrete play sand is great! I love the way that it looks


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

That's good. I am glad it's well known and okay to use. I got lucky. I have a five year old brother-in-law and my mother-in-law was setting up a basketball hoop for him. They bought too much sand so I got a 50 pound bag for free! Now I get to play with sand. I am getting more excited about it now. I have a 2.5 gallon and a 10 gallon empty at the moment.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, wow, that's a great gift! I'd like to try sand, but I'm not sure I want to buy 50lbs of it so I'll probably go with aquarium sand.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea I wouldn't have gotten 50 pounds either since I have no clue what I am going to do with all of it when I am done! Maybe one of those sandbox turtles? lol yea free is good.


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha I wanted sand but didnt want 50 pounds.. but a smal bag od aquarium sand was lie 25 bucks and the 55 pound bag of play sand was only 7 so meh haha maybe I can get more tanks in the future


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

You know it is cheaper in the long run in tanks 5 gallons plus to get play sand or pool filter sand and just toss the remaining sand... Just a thought.

Play sand is great, just with sand poke it and move it a bit to prevent dead spots.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Hummm, I'll have to stop at Lowe's to check it out.

I kinda don't want beachy looking sand so I hope what they have is more like what Cinderwolf found.


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I was sooo happy with mine it looks nice. I wanted black sand so this was close enough haha


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Great advice. Okay guys, I was cleaning out some freebee tanks I got recently and had no idea I had so much crap. I may have more room for the sand anyhow! I have an empty 2.5 gallon, 3 empty ten gallons, and an empty 29 gallon! Geez its amazing how this crap accumulates. I also counted my filters... yes I had to count them... I have nine. A 1-3 gallon, five ten gallon and three 30 gallon filters. And three heaters. One is a ten gallon submersible, another that is a 200 watt adjustable and the third is an adjustable but I have no idea of the wattage. Oh my gosh it's so easy to collect this crap!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay I got the sand set up in the ten. I have let it sit for two days with no filter. What do you all recommend for water changes to clear it up the rest of the way?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Shirley, you ought to see the collection of filters, heaters, airline tubes, plastic plants, bubblers, containers, and filter cartridges that I have managed to collect in just under a year in the hobby. Even I'm horrified at it. It fills 3 cabinets. 

And I used Quikrete sand in my tanks. Works very nicely. You can toss the rest or drive around until you find a park with a sandbox, haha.

And water changes. 25-50%, whatever works for you. The bigger the water change, the faster it clears. Tip: when you fill it back up, place a ziplock plastic bag flat on the surface of the water and pour the water on top of that. This way, you don't displace a lot of sand on the bottom and create another huge cloud.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha, that's funny. I actually used an empty ten that I am not planning on using and dumped it all in there. If I like this sand thing I may end up doing my others like that. all except my little dwarf frog. Spoiled thing got a tank on his own. Anyhoo, yea I was really shocked at what a year in could bring. So many things given to me though. I was fortunate for that. The rest is the "I may need that some day" type of save. haha.
Thanks for the water change instructions. I am going to start that tomorrow. It isn't to bad cloudy though. Just a little with a dust film on top.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I had such a hard time finding the right filter for the 20g in my room, since I have to sleep in there. That's partly how I accumulated so many filters. And even now, I'm contemplating trying yet another brand. >.<


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I got Petco sand. Im not a fan of natural looking tanks, so I got royal blue sand in my 10 gallon and a more beach looking color for Sluggles 5 gallon. he has a tiki hut for his house so I figured I'd do with the beach look. he also has a giant blue leafy silk plant for color - it almost looks like a blue lei floating in there.

If I ever get my 20 gallon long set up again, I may go with play sand simply because of price.

sakura - have you tried an aqueon quiet flow one yet? all i hear is a quiet hum. I stuck a bunch of filter foam in the outflow so i dont even hear the water falling.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, trying to fill a 20g with sand could be costly. I want to fill the 55g with sand eventually but I have to use special cichlid sand that raises the hardness and pH. Gonna be expensive.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Hmm, I was walking through walmart with my husband a couple days ago and I was looking at the bright colored sand as we walked past. It was funny, he didn't even turn his head. He just sensed what I was thinking and said, "No honey" haha. He hates all the unnatural colored stuff.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

How soon can fish be added to a sandy tank? Can they be safely added with it foggy? Seems like that could be harmful? Curious


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They can be safely added to a foggy tank.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay, after a water change this week I will see what I want in there. Husband says he is okay with another sorority but he has been talking about these crayfish that he wants. I told him I only do pinchers on ghost shrimp. He gets a crayfish it's all about him after I set up the tank. Hehe.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I have memories of wild crayfish from my childhood. Strictly a hands-off creature. XD


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

For me, I just rinsed it a TON and it cleared in a few hours 9 the second time around, firs time it was clear the next day


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay so maybe I rinse it better next time. I may try that. Thanks. 

Sakura. I am hands off with anything with big pinchers. I won't even go near a dead lobster on someones dinner plate. I am terrified of the stories I have heard of them escaping. I am praying for more betta's honestly. *rolls eyes* could you imagine turning on your light and one staring at you in the middle of your living room floor like, "what?" AHHH. lol


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

For rinsing of sand I've heard that a pillow case works well.

Put sand in the pillow case then insert a hose into the open end, grip the pillow case around the hose and rinse, rinse, rinse. If I decide to try sand some day I think gonna use this method.

BTW Shirley, you're killin' me with all this talk of spare equipment while I troll Craigslist for something cheap I could use. Sigh


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

pillow case. Sounds like fun! I could make my five year old brother-in-law do that. He will do anything for a dollar *hehehe*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Shirley, I know, seriously! Biiig pincers . . . 

Oh! Sparkyjoe, that sounds similar to what I did when I had CaribSea Moonlight sand. Used a huge drop cloth and rinsed it that way. By the way, unless you need ultra fine sand, don't use that stuff. It's like powder and it'll clog everything in sight.

Sparky, whatcha need? I think between the two of us, Shirley and I could open an aquarium equipment shop.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Hmm totally could. *laughs and looks at the four boxes on the floor*


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh and Joe is in central ohio. Probably lives less than two hours from me.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well there we go, then.  That makes shipping easy. XD


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I'm off for the night. Getting some rest. I have water changes to do in 7 tanks tomorrow and a house to clean! Ahh the joy of the common house wife/student/aquarist. I will post a pic of the tank progress tomorrow and maybe you guys can tell me if I should have more sand or not. night night all.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Ha, ha, that would totally be nice. If only. Sigh

I know I have one more betta male I would love to get (really want a marble!), plus I keep dreaming about either a sorority or a rainbow fish/habrosus cory/cherry shrimp tank. But, I'm currently on medical leave, not sure what my future looks like financially, so splurging on tanks is a challenge. I keep finding the perfect tanks on Craigslist but they want almost as much as new, which is nuts. I actually still have hopes that the 12 gallon Eclipse for $25 is gonna work out.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I can't believe this listing I just found on Craigslist...

"29 Gallon Glass, 10 Gallon Glass, 10 Gallon curved Acrylic, 5 Gallon Glass........Moving and dont want to store or move.....I have the lids and light systems for the 29 Gallon and curved Acrylic (The most difficult to get and most expensive)...parts and pieces for 2 filters, new filter bags and carbon, loose carbon for filling the filters, too many chemicals to list, food for a very long time, some gravel decorations, tank scrubber, tank vacuum, 2 heaters, 3 air pumps, about 25 feet of air tubing, was using the larger tank to rescue goldfish when people moved......Too many items to list......A new 29 gallon kit with filters and lighting is 110 to 160........I would like to get 150 for everything....Thats all 4 tanks and all the supplies.......I am moving after next weekend...would like it to be gone so I dont have to send it to storage...take a look at it and make me an offer."

4 tanks a a ton of supplies for $150 oh, and it's just a few miles from my house. Ahhhhhhhh! Being sick STINKS!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

omg I wish I had the money. That is insane. Urgh! *smacks forhead*


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I know, right?!?! I'm seriously thinking about asking my BF what he thinks. I *did* just get my tax return that I haven't touched, but I'm afraid to use it because I don't know what my pay will be over the next few months. Sigh.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

You could always try and see if the seller will go down to a hundred. They sound desperate to get rid of the stuff.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Shirley, you should get your husband a Mexican Dwarf Crayfish! They stay to the size of about 1.5 inches and won't eat live fish, unless if it is maybe starved, then it might. They are nicely colored as well so he may like them. Also make sure they have a hiding place or two, caves preferably, while they molt.

He does sound desperate, ask him if he will budge to a $100, if he doesn't go up a bit. When negotiating always go lower if buying or higher if selling, makes it easier to make more money because if you go low you lost some money.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll have to look into that. He would like it and that would be good in a ten gallon. Thanks! I can't believe he wants one of those though. They are way creepy to me.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh, oh my gosh! I asked my BF about the tanks and he wasn't against the idea. 

So, I noticed that the seller had re-posted them on Craigslist so I took a chance and asked if they might be willing to go any lower. They came back fairly quickly and said that whey would be willing to come down a bit so I think we've settled on a lower number.

Then, to add further blessing, my BF offered to help me with the cost, which means a lot.

So, I'm hopefully getting...
1 - 29 gallon w/ hood
2 - 10 gallons (1 w/hood)
1 - 5 gallon 

and a boat load of extra supplies (some heaters, filters, decor, chemicals, etc...)

I'm so excited!!!! It's going to take me a while to get everything set up, and I'm going to have to do everything on the cheap, plus I'm going to need to figure out where to PUT everything, but I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. 

I've dreamed of a 29 gallon community tank for a while.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

YAY! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Congrats, Sparky!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks! I'm going to need LOTS of tips about how to make this happen without spending much more money.

I know I can use play sand, but how else can I cut corners?? 

I think I'm gonna start a new thread so I don't completely hijack this one, but any tips/tricks/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

no prob. I am glad to hear you got this stuff. I don't consider it hijacking when the the OP is happy about your find! The sand is a must. So far I am really liking it.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

So, two Ohio girls up late/early! Is this storm keeping you up or maybe did it wake you up?

Thanks about the tank. I haven't actually gotten then in my house yet so I'm hesitant to be completely sure it will happen, but I'm sooooooo hopeful!

Yeah, I'll probably do the sand, but after that I'm not sure. I keep debating about whether to do a community tank or a sorority. I know I would love a marble male, but I don't want to stress him in a community. The community fish that interested me seem to be "sensitive" and I don't want to kill them. I worry about how aggressive the girls are, plus if I want to do cherry shrimp in this tank a pack of betta girls might eat all of them!

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep, This Ohio girl never sleeps  I haven't had to much storm here. rain mostly with a bit of thunder. I am a weird sleeper. You should try a sorority. They can be a challenge but if you do it right it is way rewarding. There's ups and downs but its worth it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, cherry shrimps almost have to be in a tank of their own 'cause they're just so tiny. Or you have to have a lot of java moss for them to hide in.

I second the sorority. It's my favorite tank, even over my community.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

It's my favorite too. Aside from a few squabbles its been my happiest and healthiest tank system.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

OK, now y'all are just confusing me! 

Just when I decide I wanna do the community I read about how it's someone's favorite tank and that it can be done. But then someone else warns me about being prepared to separate them and that warns me off because I already have 4 tanks set up and the 29 will be my biggest tank ever.

I should be getting 4 tanks, one of which is a 10 gallon, which I was thinking of dividing for a couple of males. 

Sigh. So many decisions.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I have, aside from 11 small betta tanks, a 55 gallon, a 29 gallon, and a 10 gallon guppy fry tank. My sorority is the least troublesome of all the tanks (algae outbreak aside). It's a little work in the start but if you start out right, you'll be fine. Just pick your girls carefully and make sure you have lots of plants and hiding holes. And a breeder's net.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

yep, make sure you get girls that aren't flaring at eachother much. Make sure it's dense and lots of hidey places. If they get to agressive just cup the instigator for a couple of days and re-release. The theory is if you have an agressive girl cupped and she can't reach who she flares at she learns not to touch them. If she is still agressive, cup and re-release again. You do hear many horror stories but you have to try it yourself. Don't base your descisions off of someone else's experiences. If you want to do it try it out and see for yourself. It was worth it for me and I really enjoy it. You see new behaviors that you would never see if they were alone. Not just negative ones. I love when my Patty cuddles my other girl Shirley. It's really sweet and you get to see an affectionate side of an agressive fish.

Also, I have alot of tanks too. My sorority hasn't taken my attention off of any of them. Just keep an eye on them for the first couple days. I have 10 tanks all together.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I had to try my sorority three times before they finally got along. Now they actually mope if I have to separate one. It just takes time and a maybe a few false starts.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

You know, I didn't have that kind of trouble. I still have one bully, Wanda. Patty puts her in her place though. I have never had anything too serious other than Rosey getting attacked. I think they sensed she was weak though. I think she had some kind of bacterial issue.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I had two girls who were almost identical to each other and I think it drove them insane. They did the tail slapping when they first were together and neither would back off.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

ha! The tailslapping is hilarious. Cap used to do that to his thermometor at a full flare. It was so funny. He would approach it slowly, puff up and then slap! slap! slap!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> ha! The tailslapping is hilarious. Cap used to do that to his thermometor at a full flare. It was so funny. He would approach it slowly, puff up and then slap! slap! slap!


Hahaha!

I'm still torn, but these posts make me feel better, thanks.

About the only things I'm fairly sure of is that I'd like to have a Bristlenose Pleco and Red Cherry Shrimp, the rest is still under consideration.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Shirley, ohmigosh, that sounds hilarious!!! I've never seen one of my males tail slap, just my girls.

Sparky, I'm glad we're making you feel better. I'm sure you'll make the right decisions.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

It was hilarious. I miss that little bugger. I had him about a year. I think he was a victim of poor water at the store. He never grew, he was only an inch long and was always on the week side. He was a walmart betta found in a yellow cup. He was my favorite boy. I know you aren't supposed to have a favorite but he was so funny. He used to scare me by playing hide and seek in his castle ornament. I had to stuff plants in the small holes the little stinker. It's going to be hard tomorrow to find a new boy to go in his tank  At least my hubbys little bro will be there to help me pick it out. He picked Red Box and he is a wonderful fish.
but at least he left me with funny memories! 
SparkyJoe I think you ought to try out the sorority I bet you'll be hooked. If you want any ideas on how dense it should be let me know and I will show you how dense mine is. I actually think mine is bare at the moment.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks, Shirley, I appreciate it and yeah, I'll be sure to ask for help if I decide to go for the sorority. 

I'm sorry about your boy, but hopefully you can find another one with a great personality. Let us know if you have any luck and post pics!

And I know what you mean about favorites, I often feel guilty because I love all my boys, but two are special favorites.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

There's always those few that steal a little more of your heart than all the rest. *Sigh* I will post a picture thread when they are adjusted. I am buying two boys (that I know of) tomorrow. Oh! good news. The sand in the two tanks is looking great and the filter is running smoooth.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Yay for new bettas, good lookin' sand, & smooth runnin' filters!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

ooo yea


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's the two new boys.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1061104#post1061104


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

OK, I'm sorry to beat this dead horse but I think I've decided to do a betta sorority/community tank kind of thing.

I'm thinking of 6-7 girls, 6-7 Black Neon Tetras, a Bristle Nose Pleco, and some Red Cherry Shrimps. Since I'm gonna do the sand substrate I was thinking of Malaysian Trumpet Snails? Also maybe some sort of small loach, maybe Kuhli or Dwarf Chain?

Of course the different fish would be added over a period of time, maybe Tetras, snails, shrimps, Pleco, Betta Girls, etc... Does that sound like a good stocking plan and intro schedule?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Not to sure. I always tend to over stock. Have you posted in the compatability section? I don't think is would be a bad ratio but you couls ask there. Don't ever feel bad about having a conversation on my post's. I don't care. I don't think that this is hijacking or whatever they call it. Variety is the spice of life. haha.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you get kuhli loaches, you won't need Malaysian trumpets because kuhlis bury themselves in the sand and keep it aerated. I've heard stories of kuhlis hurting themselves on the pointy shells of MTS. 

Also, if you get kuhlis, you may never see them. >.> Little buggers are cute as can be but nocturnal. *looks into community tank* Oh where are you, little kuhlis?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah, Sakura, I appreciate the tip about the Kuhlis! I'm glad to know that because I was worried that the MTS would get out of hand. The little Kuhlis are really cute.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, my MTS did kind of have a population explosion. If you get kuhlis, they like to be in groups of 5 or more. I'd say 3 at the minimum. Any less than that and you'll absolutely never see them. You won't even know you have them. They're kind of shy little fish.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

hmmm, I got molly's for my sand tank and one had a baby when I came back.. -_- So my filters off and waiting for more babies. I think they got sucked up or she ate them. I knew she was pregnant but I didn't expect her to have them so soon. Sand is working out great. I like that I can see the poop. This will motivate me to clean the tank more than every two weeks. Oh, and I got two very beautiful crowtail females today *Blushes* also a 20 gallon long tank (for 15 dollars) to transfer my sorority too possibly tomorrow... teehee.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, wow. Lots of new fishies at your place! Don't forget the pics! 

I can't wait until I can get started building my 29 gallon. I picked up the tanks today and wow did that guy's house stink!!! Yuck! 

The tanks are out in my attached garage until I can get my BF to help me clean then out. That doesn't mean that I can't go out and get the play sand, right? I think I'm gonna use cinder blocks to make a DIY stand so I could get them and start thinking on whether I want to paint them or not.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

UH! I am so happy you got them. Nasty the guys house stunk. That reminds me of my Aunt who is a horder. She has a dozen cats and a dog and the house smells like someone hosed the inside of it with ammonia. Hopefully the tanks aren't to stinky. hehe, go get your play sand! 
My new girls so made me drool. One is midnight blue with a black face and a blood red tail, my neice named her Smokey. The other is a cambodian with a green tinted body and blue and red tail, she named her Angel. Nice names I think.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Ohhh, those girls sound lovely!

Yeah, I can't get that smell out of my nose. He had a couple of dogs and I think a cat, there was a nasty fly strip that way covered and honkin' HUGE fruit flies buzzing around. (Shudder!!) I think the tanks will clean up OK, but until I can hit 'em with some bleach they stay out in the garage!


----------

